# The Royal Wedding...



## Geedee (Apr 22, 2011)

.


----------



## imalko (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a media circus! Not so much here in Serbia though as we have too much of our own problems, but you should see for example Slovakian televisions (which I can see via cable TV). One would thought as if nothing was happening around the world (or in Slovakia itself) other then this wedding. Not interested so I don't even bother watching their news any more...


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 22, 2011)

There's a wedding?

Oh well. Back to my model.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2011)

Doesn't bother me much even if they did meet at my Uni...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2011)

You go to St Andrews?


----------



## Edgar Brooks (Apr 22, 2011)

So you're all so disinterested that you start a thread to tell everyone of your disinterest; am I alone in seeing something of an anomaly there?
As with all couples, I'll wish them well, with the hope that the bride doesn't get hounded to death, like the woman who would (should) have been her mother-in-law. Admittedly, all the hype bores the hell out of me, so the TV will remain firmly off, but, if TV companies, around the world, are falling over themselves to show it (to an audience of 50,000,000, allegedly, so someone must be interested,) and presumably pay for the privilege, good luck to them.
Edgar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2011)

I could care less one way or another. It makes no difference to my life what so ever. 

I won't be watching it, won't be reading about...

Like I said, don't care.

As for the thread, well that is what a forum is for, to discuss things...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2011)

Who's getting married?


----------



## N4521U (Apr 22, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> Who's getting married?


 
A couple of pommies..... Isn't that a bit backwards though? Cuz a pome is a Prisoner of Mother England, that would be them that was transported, wouldn't it?

The thing that gets me is that flamin redhead from here is hopscotching around the globe with a sh!teatin grin like she was an elected official. I just hope they put her in the back row!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2011)

Not my cup of Tea either....and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## A4K (Apr 22, 2011)

I just hope they're a good couple - I give it 2 years max before they're King and Queen of England! (poor Charlie missed that boat long ago...)


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm very enthusiastic about the Royal Wedding!*




*Because I'm working that day and being paid double time to do it.


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2011)

To be honest I feel bad for them both, with all this media coverage. I know that he's the prince and she's the princess-to-be, but the media should just get off their back for a while. Jeez.

And I'm not really that interested in the wedding, but I wish Kate and William the best.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 23, 2011)

Wedding? It's a shorter sentence for murder ......


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 23, 2011)

It happening anyway and good luck to them, but I'll be glad when the media find something else to throttle.


----------



## rochie (Apr 23, 2011)

not that interested at all, though i have got an extra days holiday out of it so best wishes to everyone royal or not who is getting hitched !


----------



## stona (Apr 23, 2011)

A4K said:


> I just hope they're a good couple - I give it 2 years max before they're King and Queen of England! (poor Charlie missed that boat long ago...)



Only if poor old Charlie dies before his mum. Abdication is not an option after the last time! Queen Camilla anybody?
Steve


----------



## Pong (Apr 23, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Wedding? It's a shorter sentence for murder ......


 
I believe it's more like three years of torture and agony.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 23, 2011)

I was in England when Andrew and Fergie got married. I stayed far away from London. I knew it would be a mass of humanity. My wife is interested, I really hadn't given it any thought. People get married every day. I don't make any more of it just because of their status.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2011)

I do wish them all the best though.....and as painless as possible!


----------



## Readie (Apr 23, 2011)

Ive got the day off and me and the missus taking our two chocolate Labradors girl our for the whole day

No TV
No radio
Priceless....

lalalala...not listening lol.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 23, 2011)

I might be more interested if I was getting the day off like some of you guys, but it doesn't really matter one way or the other. My wife on the other hand is getting up at 3:00am to watch it on TV.  I have better things to do with my time......like sleep.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Apr 23, 2011)

There are 643,785 things I would rather be doing than watch or care about the royal wedding.

TO


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ooooh coooome ooonn.....you lot are just still sore over that.....tea party!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish them well. I think it is going to be tough for them because I believe the media will be constantly comparing Kate to Diana after they are married. Especially if they don't feel that Kate lives up to what they consider to have been Diana's standards.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Apr 27, 2011)

Its nice
and I guess I understand the historical significance
but this former Colonial just doesn't understand the whole Monarchy thing. Huh?

Going back to listen to my Michael Jackson albums.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2011)

My wife is the same way Glenn. She is buying magazines and is watching specials and I just roll my eyes are quietly leave the room.

Still.......I wish the couple the best.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 27, 2011)

What will be very interesting here is how "disturbances" will be handled. There are some very high profile terrorist groups who would love the publicity of "taking out some Royals". Personally, it's not the wedding, it's all the media hype that's getting to be a PIA


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2011)

I figure if they can handle all the bloody press coverage, married life should be a breeze... (shame the terrorist groups aren't into taking out the paparazi instead.)


----------



## Geedee (Apr 27, 2011)

.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAlnM7RUDcA_

Been going around all my Uni (not surprising) friends (understandable really as I know a few of those guys/people who know them)...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 27, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Aaaargh....oh no.....just found out that the OC BBMF is doing a flyby in a Spittie for the event ! Does this mean that I'll have to watch the whole bl**dy show to get some Spitfire porn ? Lets hope someone does an edit of the main event...The Spitfire.....and bins the rest before broadcasting it !!!


 
A friend of mine just texted me this evening, telling the same.
Frankly, I wish the two young people well, and I'll prolly watch the news later that day just to get the basics, but sit in front of the telly, watching the wedding when there's dry curvy country roads, sunshine and a full tank of gas?
Nah, it _isn't_ our Pingo and Kango - Fred and Mary; or Daisy and Henri.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 28, 2011)

Insanity!!! My mind just can't understand how people go absolutely crazy over stuff like this. Life is a terrible thing to waste so go get one!
News showed some jack-nanny that paid something like $1700 US dollars to have images of the couple "tattoed" on his two front teeth. Supposed to last about three months. What a moron.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 28, 2011)

when you do not have a life you must needs parasitize the life of someone else: 
Most men lead lives of quiet desperation and go to the grave with the song still in them.
Henry David Thoreau


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2011)

I like that saying.


----------



## Torch (Apr 28, 2011)

I wish them well but don't envy their lives for a second,My wife will watch it I'm sure. I think the reason most people watch it is due to a fairy tale/fantasy that most "commoners" will never live. For a few moments your taken out of reality.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Apr 28, 2011)

As much as I respect and admire the Brits, this whole royal wedding thing is really not in my interest at all, but what has really annoyed me is how swiftly the media coverage has taken its focus from the current crisis in Libya and Japan -which are still far from over- for a weeding; it really makes you think about the world's priorities these days.
As for the weeding itself, certainly will not interrupt my sleeping time.


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2011)

Good to see something positive once in a while though, there's always so much bad crap going on.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 28, 2011)

All of which is why the media covers events the way they do.


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2011)

The trick is to keep in touch with what's going on, without taking it too seriously. Be aware that about 10% of what thy say is fact, the rest of the blurb is just to make a story out of it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 28, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kav0FEhtLug_


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2011)

I couldn't give a rat's azz. Same as my own wedding. Waste of money and time.


----------



## Florence (Apr 29, 2011)

I do wish the happy couple all the best but......Thank goodness it is finally over. Maybe the paper will be worth reading and the TV worth watching again.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 29, 2011)

It's over? *Comes out of hiding*


----------



## Shinpachi (Apr 29, 2011)

I was ready to say Congrats! till I check this thread.
Wow! Your cool eyes are same as the Japanese for their emperor and his family?
Wow! Great find


----------



## mikewint (Apr 29, 2011)

like the video Maria!!!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 29, 2011)

You know what the best part was, the BBMF flypast........................


----------



## Pong (Apr 29, 2011)

Lancaster, Hurricane and Spitfire for the win!


----------



## TheMustangRider (Apr 29, 2011)

The most exciting part of the wedding even if it's a couple of seconds.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XgUZ2UZ4PX8_


----------



## Torch (Apr 29, 2011)

Anybody who gets the above mentioned flyover is a winner in my book, only flyover I got was a bunch of pidgeons...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 29, 2011)

torch, were they on a bomb run?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 29, 2011)

Heck if it was a televised Airshow interrupted by a 30 second video of the wedding I may have been tempted to get up at 4:00 in the morning to watch Us "commoners" need thier beauty sleep though, and I need all I can get so I missed all the hoopla.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank god its over. Maybe now we can get back to news coverage that is actually worthy and meaningful. Such as the NFL Draft...


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 29, 2011)

Must have been tempting to do a bomb run on the Saxe Coburg Gotha's.....


----------



## Torch (Apr 29, 2011)

lol


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 29, 2011)

The flyover was pretty cool. Always nice to see a Lanc in the air


----------



## Pong (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh yes.


----------



## renrich (Apr 30, 2011)

The TV coverage here in these US was excessive ( But what else is new) but the Brits certainly know how to put on a pageant. It was nice to see a large crowd of people in the streets celebrating something, happy and orderly, instead of protesting with all sorts of idiotic signs. The flyover with the Spitfire, Hurricane and Lancaster was impressive to me.


----------



## v2 (Apr 30, 2011)

RAF flypast at Buckingham Palace
BBC News - Royal wedding: RAF flypast at Buckingham Palace


----------



## Shinpachi (May 1, 2011)

Wow Congratulations!


----------



## merlin (May 2, 2011)

Before hand, it was just the thought of an extra day off that excited me. Then, after the 'riots' by anarchists in London weeks earlier - concerned how it would go. Interested too, if there were any 'protests' how the normal crowd would react!
But, come the day, I listened and watched with mounting pride - to accounts from people who had come some just miles, and others from thousands of miles - to be there. Some were old enough to have been at Charles Diana's wedding, others young to want to be part of history.
I didn't expect to see all the broadcast, but nevertheless, 'glued' to watching it I was - especially near the end when the crowd surged forward to be ready for the balcony scene.
Though, I couldn't help but wonder, if a 'nutter' had got past the police lines, would he/she have been run through with a sabre!??


----------



## Glider (May 2, 2011)

I was half expecting the Lanc to drop confetti, not as daft as it sounds as on Rememberebce Day it flys down the Mall and drops poppy leaves, one for each person lost in the wars from WW1 to today.


----------

